# First pellet smoker: GMG, Camp Chef or RT?



## beau21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello all!

I’m finally looking to crack in to the pellet smoker world. I’ve read up on reviews from all over the web, but I’m hoping you all can help with my final selection.

I’m looking for the “best” smoker I can get for <$1,000. I know it’s subjective, but I’m open to all opinions. Direct flame and seat box would be a bonus, but not sure yet if they’re necessary. Same with WiFi - sounds nice to be able to control from my phone, but I don’t know how much I’d really use that, and theres 3rd party options, too, for later.

From what I’ve read, I’m primarily looking at the (no particular order)
- Camp Chef Woodwind
- Camp Chef DLX
- Green Mountain Daniel Boone
- Green Mountain Jim Bowie
- Rec Tec Stampede (if it’s on sale to get into my price range)

I see those two brands at the top of most review sites (CC PG32 or 64 series, too, but seems to have been replaced in their lineup?) I also see Rec Tec, but I think I may be priced out of those.

One problem I’m having is that I can’t find any of the Camp Chef models on any sales floors in my area to see for myself.

What do you all think about either the Camp Chef models or the GMGs?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't own a pellet grill, but I do own a Camp chef Smoke Vault & Camp chef flat top.
I can say that the quality, customer service & parts availability is excellent.
But I can't comment on the others.
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 9, 2018)

All great choices that you've mentioned. Not on you list is a Louisiana Grill smoker. I have one and really like it. Heavy duty, built well, great results. They have various models. Their Championship smoker is right at your price point and they have some more inexpensive models. Costco has them as well as some other dealers.


----------



## Geebs (Jul 9, 2018)

Like Al said the quality, parts and customer service from camp chef is exceptional! I have the Woodwind and absolutely love it, I really like the new one with the upper slide rack and you can go from direct to indirect with a slide of a knob. I also know many people with the GMG and they love them. Those on your lists are some great choices. I dont think you can go wrong with RecTec, CampChef, or GMG.


----------



## bregent (Jul 9, 2018)

I would have to say that hands down, the RecTec is your best option of those you listed. Much better controller than the CampChef's, and better components than the GMG's (stainless steel cooking chamber and ceramic igniter).


----------



## bangstick (Jul 9, 2018)

I've had my Camp Chef Woodwind for just over a year now (received it for Father's Day in '17) and it has exceeded all of my expectations. I used to have a BGE but after sitting under its cover for a month after I received my Woodwind, I sold it and haven't looked back since. There are some cool features on the new Woodwind SG but not enough to make me want to get rid of my Woodwind. It is truly a "set it and forget it" cooker. I've done all manner of pork, beef, chicken, seafood, and vegetables on it and haven't found anything it can't do yet. It'll do 'low and slow" and it will grill and bake. Pair all of that with the sear box that reaches 900 degrees (true searing isn't done at 500 degrees) and, in my opinion, it's the most versatile pellet smoker on the market.


----------



## markh024 (Jul 9, 2018)

Camp Chef STX owner here.  Its been awesome so far in the first year of owning it.  I haven't tried any of the others mentioned.  Like anything you'll always get the biased (Ford vs Chevy) type of answers.  Go with what best fits the budget.  I think any of them will be a great investment.  Camp chef customer service is top notch,  I will say that.


----------



## Ericbc7 (Jul 9, 2018)

Another vote for camp chef - the slide & sear version from Dick’s is a great value!


----------



## Bigtank (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a Daniel Boone , it is a great grill!


----------

